# Whats better than catching a 30 in Trout ?



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Netting and CPR ing one in record time.. :biggrin less than a min ) Mustfeech had caught his PB yesterday and before the mount question came up he was more interested in enjoying the minute holding her in his arms and quickly releasing after a one shot photo session. This Feech clearly surpassed Mustfeech upper 20's to 28 as with mine with ease. She was a beast. Then all the thoughts of video, skin mounts or Rep etc came up.. 

The rest of the day all the 21-24 in Trout were just so dwarfed and we wanted to catch another 30 plus trout... I was glad to have netted her and see her off safely to fight another day, month or year. 

I slammed out so it was a great day for all in those conditions. Feeched 10 percent of the water to find 10 percent odd of landing a Feech of a lifetime. Did not see a banner / Guide boat anywhere all day during the Galvez Trout Tourney.

No Feech Dinners yet.. Stay tuned....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Now for Dinner and A Report.

Water Sand Stained and 64 degrees , falling Barometer and slack tides did not produce a lot of Feech, but for Mustfeech, He was spot on. The light switched turned on the later part of the outgoing for the spot we were at. Earlier wades produced only a smaller trout. The Red, Trout 21-24 and Flounda were caught in deeper water out of the boat. 

I did get close to the monster and whispered to it ... go to my Reef. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Ce-veee-chee 

Whole Rosemary Lemon Orange RedFeech

Cardiac Pecan Meuniere Trout: Topped with a Pecan butter , topped with Roasted Pecans topped with a Pecan Sauce with a Wild Rice Pecan, Parmesan Asparagus sides.

And a throw in of MattagetdownGorda ( Margarita Shrimp Salad )


----------

